
How the West Stole Coffee from the East: A Caffeinated Theft - TheSpine
https://medium.com/lessons-from-history/how-the-west-stole-coffee-from-the-east-9651c79bcb1e
======
simonblack
Not just coffee.

Britain also stole Rubber and Quinine from the Amazon in South America and
Australia's Merino sheep from Spain.

The Kew Gardens are not just a pretty place to visit.

